# Hp C4280 printer says print cartridges not detected or missing



## zoeywaygate

Printer was out of ink. I have bought two cartridges and my printer still says print cartridge missing or not detected. What can it be?


----------



## gistek

Most common reasons:

1. Didn't remove protective tape on cartridge.
2. Didn't properly seat cartridge.
3. Contacts on carriage need to be cleaned.

If it's 3, sometimes you can clean them by cleaning the contacts on the old "empty" cartridges, then installing/removing them a few times. The time I had to do this, I used a pre-moistened eyeglass cleaning sheet, and allowed the cleaned cartridge to dry before doing the install/remove cycle.


----------



## zigcomplete

What's probably happening is there is excess ink on caked on to the contacts on the carriage (I think that's what they're called). They're pretty easy to clean and the cleaning process takes about a minute. Just remove whatever cartridges are in the printer, take a cloth that will leave a minimal amount of lint, and wipe at the dark spongey contacts located just below where the cartridges would sit (that is, on my HP C4280, as other models might have them somewhere slightly different, but they should be right around the cartridges' spot). When the caked on ink is removed and all you are wiping at is the sponge, insert the new cartridge and the printer should work.


----------



## molev

:wave:
thanks to zigcomplete, now the printer work perfectly


----------



## NikiNiki

zigcomplete said:


> What's probably happening is there is excess ink on caked on to the contacts on the carriage (I think that's what they're called). They're pretty easy to clean and the cleaning process takes about a minute. Just remove whatever cartridges are in the printer, take a cloth that will leave a minimal amount of lint, and wipe at the dark spongey contacts located just below where the cartridges would sit (that is, on my HP C4280, as other models might have them somewhere slightly different, but they should be right around the cartridges' spot). When the caked on ink is removed and all you are wiping at is the sponge, insert the new cartridge and the printer should work.


I have cleaned the caked on ink on the bottom of the carriage and just underneath the cartridges but the message persists... should I also clean the cartridge itself? It's a practically new cartridge so I'd rather not buy a new one especially as I'm not sure if the printer will work. Thanks for any help you can provide me with.


----------



## Explorer46

Same problem with my HP and I just bought a new HP black cartridge.
Any other suggestions for resolving the missing or not detected message?


----------



## masterjed

Please press and hold the Power button and the Cancel button simultaneously for 2 to 3 secs. If asked for a special key combo, please press Blue, Green and Gray. Navigate the menu using Blue (arrow UP), Gray (arrow down), Green (Ok button). Look for reset menu using the color button above and under reset menu, look for semi-full reset and press OK.


----------



## RickySmith91

Check where the ink is installed, the pin that holds it in might be broken.
____________________
Mod edit: Spam removed. Read the forum rules.


----------



## Wyzzy

I had this problem, thats how I found this site. I managed to fix it!!!
I registered to let you know.
1 - Hold the power and cancel button down (X) 
2 - When it say enter special key combo press Blue, Green then Grey.
3 - Press BLUE again, now it says information menu.
4 - Press GREEN then GREY, now it says "checksum for relock data"
5 - Press GREEN again!!!
6 - Kiss my face


----------



## wes akers

*Re: Hp C4250 printer says print cartridges not detected or missing*

I have a HP C4250 all in one printer with a problem with the printer telling me that the cartridge is not detected or missing. I know there is a thread for a C4280 model with the same problem but the codes may be different or the C 4250. What do I do to fix it. Thanks Wes


----------



## wes akers

*Re: Hp C4250 printer says print cartridges not detected or missing*

I have a HP C4250 all in one printer that is telling me that the cartridge is not detected or missing. I know there is a thread for a c4280 model but it probably used different codes for mine. any help for me? thanks, Wes


----------



## masterjed

Please create you owm thread. Thanks


----------



## Wyzzy

You may have to take "step 6" back again. The printer is working but the software is now behaving strangely. Ill repost when it makes sense.


----------



## NikiNiki

Wyzzy said:


> I had this problem, thats how I found this site. I managed to fix it!!!
> I registered to let you know.
> 1 - Hold the power and cancel button down (X)
> 2 - When it say enter special key combo press Blue, Green then Grey.
> 3 - Press BLUE again, now it says information menu.
> 4 - Press GREEN then GREY, now it says "checksum for relock data"
> 5 - Press GREEN again!!!
> 6 - Kiss my face


Hi there. Thanks for the advice. I followed it and "checksum for relock data" gave me the number 41395. Nothing else happened. The same message appeared that the cartridge is damaged or absent. I just think that HP inkjets are bad products. Thanks for trying to help out. Much appreciated.
Niki


----------



## Explorer46

I concur that the HP C4280 is junk.
Tried all the suggestion but nothing changed. It lasted about two years and
the crapped out on me.
Any recommendations on a more reliable all-in-one printer?


----------



## NikiNiki

Personally I will opt out for a Brother MFC-7220 Laser Multi-Function Center ideal for home or home office business needs due to its compact size and full functionality. It doesn’t sacrifice anything since it offers high-quality laser printing, copying, scanning, faxing and PC Fax. Also, its 20-page auto document feeder is convenient for copying, scanning or faxing multi-page documents.


----------



## masterjed

1 - Hold the power and cancel button down (X) 
2 - When it say enter special key combo press Blue, Green then Grey.
3 - Press BLUE again twice, now it says resets menu.
4 - Press the OK button and press blue twice to get to semi-full reset
5 - Press OK for semi-full reset, printer should shutdown. Wait for 30 secs before turning it back on using the power button and follow the prompts to set the language and the country. If this won't work, then you need to replace cartridges.


----------



## davehu

I had the same problem that popped up with perfectly good cartridges. HP says to unplug the printer for 30 seconds to reset. Did that, no luck. I cleaned the cartridge contacts several times and followed instructions from Zigcomplete, cleaning the cartridge contact area in the printer. I did that three times with no success. But I then used a can of compressed air and blew out the area where the cartridges plug in. Viola! success.


----------



## masterjed

That's great. It must have been the contacts of the printers where the cartridges are plugged into.


----------



## Explorer46

I must be the last man on the planet that can't get this printer to work.
Tried all the suggestions---nada.
I did get one odd message in the menu window saying the 74 black cartridge was incompatible. But it is an HP 74 cartridge which this C4280 uses, So, I am shopping for a new printer and it won't be an HP. I can't even get anyone from HP on the phone.


----------



## masterjed

We can try to fix that issue Explorer46 if you create a new thread for you.


----------



## Explorer46

masterjed said:


> 1 - Hold the power and cancel button down (X)
> 2 - When it say enter special key combo press Blue, Green then Grey.
> 3 - Press BLUE again twice, now it says resets menu.
> 4 - Press the OK button and press blue twice to get to semi-full reset
> 5 - Press OK for semi-full reset, printer should shutdown. Wait for 30 secs before turning it back on using the power button and follow the prompts to set the language and the country. If this won't work, then you need to replace cartridges.


There is no OK button on my C4280.


----------



## masterjed

The green button serves as your OK button.


----------



## christopherclar

Explorer46 said:


> I must be the last man on the planet that can't get this printer to work.
> Tried all the suggestions---nada.
> I did get one odd message in the menu window saying the 74 black cartridge was incompatible. But it is an HP 74 cartridge which this C4280 uses, So, I am shopping for a new printer and it won't be an HP. I can't even get anyone from HP on the phone.



You can go for canon printer and they are really an effective printer.You can get good cartridges of it and use remanufactured cartridges with it.so its good for you.
__________________


----------



## Perke

I have *HP C4280* too. My problem is the same i get the message:"print cartridge(s) not detected or missing". It is the black ink catridge i know.
This is my 2nd catridge which got this message. But when the catridge went out off ink i refilled in PC shop. Then the catridge worked some time and then i got this message. The last one which i bought (it cost 20e and i printed about 100-150 pages in FAST DRAFT mode, i do not believe i thought i can print much much more...) worked very well when i replaced with the brokendown catridge. Now when i refilled with ink as i said it worked maybe 30,40 printed pages and now is dead again.
I did those steps for semi-restart which are mentioned. It doesn't work again but in display menu there is an option to test the printer (the same print page which you have to align catridges). The tested worked, test page is printed but when the test finished there is the message again.
When i put the empty one which i got with the printer it is all ok. It wants to align catridges. That is mean it is problem with catridges i think so.


----------



## Perke

Any help?


----------



## Explorer46

Screw HP! No support. No help. No more of my business.
I gave up on the PhotoSmart error message and bought an Epson.
My HP still scans so I may keep it...as a doorstop.


----------



## Riskyone101

Hello to everyone here,

Anyone that has a problem with their printer needs to start their own thread.


----------

